
Apple Still Eyes Intel's Modem Business - craigjb
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1334807
======
PaulHoule
Even if Intel can't make decent modems they probably own patents that can make
it harder for others to make modems.

~~~
scarface74
The patents related to 5G are mostly under FRAND since they are required as
part of the 5G standard and Qualcomm owns most of them.

Who besides Qualcomm even has to technical know how and the scale to create
chips at a profit besides Qualcomm and in the future Apple?

~~~
sct202
Mediatek and Huawei (RIP)

~~~
tw04
I'm going to be honest, at this point, after blatantly stealing tech from both
Cisco and Samsung, how can you even claim Huawei developed the technical know
how and didn't just steal it?

~~~
pinkfoot
Have you ever noticed how similar GM, Ford, and Chrysler's 4-stroke engines
are to the original Daimler engines?

Would you then accept a claim that said their was zero invention and
innovatation in the USA car industry for a century?

Please get over yourselves.

~~~
ctime
A more appropriate example would be if every engine was the same right down to
the Daimler logo still plastered on the engine blocks. That company has no
shame.

~~~
pinkfoot
May I assume then that you consider Bell helicopter corporation to be equally
sleazy?

They leased a Eurocopter for 'evalaution purposes' and then built their own
helo with the same patented (CA 2207787) landing gear.

The Canadian court even awarded punitive damages in civil case 2012 FC 113.

Note that there a) is a claimant with an actual localised patent number, and
b) who cared enough to open a case.

I'v yet to see both in a complaint against Chinese companies.

Which is not to say it doesn't exist, but where are the chinese patent
numbers, and where are the case numbers?

Let's have the data.

